# Sơn siêu bóng kháng khuẩn ngoại thất là gì?



## sonecofive (20/1/21)

_Sơn ngoại thất là lớp sơn mà không thể thiếu cho mỗi ngôi nhà. Ngoài những đặc điểm thông thường thì lớp sơn ngoại thất còn có tác dụng kháng khuẩn; chống thấm. Hiện nay có rất nhiều loại sơn ngoại thất được tung ra thị trường với những đặc điểm nổi bật thu hút sự quan tâm và chú ý của người tiêu dùng. Một trong những loại sơn ngoại thất được nhiều gia đình ưa chuộng sử dụng đó chính là sơn siêu bóng kháng khuẩn ngoại thất._

*1, Tìm hiểu sơn siêu bóng kháng khuẩn ngoại thất*

*Sơn ngoại thất*

Sơn ngoại thất là lớp sơn được sử dụng cho bề mặt bên ngoài ngôi nhà. Vì nằm ở bên ngoài thế nên sơn ngoại thất chịu những tác động lớn của ngoại cảnh như thời tiết; các va đập mạnh từ các vật thể khác. Do chịu tác động mạnh của ngoại cảnh nên sơn ngoại thất thường mang các đặc điểm nổi trội giúp bảo vệ ngôi nhà

*Sơn siêu bóng kháng khuẩn ngoại thất*

Đây là một loại sản phẩm sơn nổi bật được cung cấp bởi sơn E-Hanapo. Bên cạnh việc đảm bảo các tính chất cũng như đặc điểm của sơn ngoại thất; sơn siêu bóng kháng khuẩn ngoại thất Hanapo Silk còn tích hợp trong mình những đặc điểm vượt trội.






Sơn siêu bóng kháng khuẩn ngoại thất​
Bề mặt sơn siêu bóng; tăng tính thẩm mỹ cho ngôi nhà. Bên cạnh đó khả năng kháng khuẩn giúp bảo vệ ngôi nhà bạn khỏi sự xâm nhập của nấm mốc; ảnh hưởng tới sức khỏe và đồ đạc trong nhà bạn.

*2, Những thế mạnh của sơn bóng kháng khuẩn ngoại thất*

So với những sản phẩm sơn ngoại thất bình thường khác; thì sơn bóng kháng khuẩn ngoại thất mang những đặc điểm vượt trội. Những thế mạnh mà sơn siêu bóng kháng khuẩn ngoại thất mang đến cho ngôi nhà bạn:






Tác dụng sơn bóng kháng khuẩn​
*Khả năng chống thấm*: đối với sơn ngoại thất thì khả năng chống thấm luôn được quan tâm và đề cao. Nếu đặc tính này của sơn không được đảm bảo thì thường nhà bạn rất có thể sẽ gặp phải vấn đề bị thấm nước vào bên trong; gây hiện tượng ẩm thấp và nấm mốc bề mặt.
*Bề mặt bóng, tăng tính thẩm mỹ*: bề mặt sơn được tính hợp tính siêu bóng; giúp bạn dễ dàng lau chùi. Hơn nữa bề mặt sơn bóng sẽ giúp cho bề mặt tường trở nên đẹp hơn; tăng tính thẩm mỹ cho ngôi nhà của bạn.
*Kháng khuẩn bề mặt*: đây là đặc điểm mà sơn E-Hanapo vượt trội hơn hẳn so với các loại sơn ngoại thất khác. Khi được tích hợp với khả năng kháng khuẩn; giúp cho bề mặt sơn hạn chế sự xâm nhập của các loại vi khuẩn; gây ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe của gia đình bạn.
*Tuổi thọ cao*: lớp sơn có bề mặt phẳng; độ đàn hồi cao giúp gia tăng tuổi thọ lớp sơn ngôi nhà bạn. Hơn nữa sơn siêu bóng kháng khuẩn ngoại thất còn là loại sơn thế hệ mới được cải tiến.
*3, Đặc điểm sơn siêu bóng kháng khuẩn ngoại thất*

*Thành phần cấu tạo*

Chất tạo màng nhựa Pure Acrylic 55-65%.
Nước, Titandioxit và hỗn hợp 35-45%.



Sơn bóng kháng khuẩn​*Đặc tính*

Loại sơn : Sơn siêu bóng
Màu sắc : Đa màu sắc
Định mức tùy theo bề mặt : 12 – 14 m2/Kg/Lớp
Thời gian khô : Khô bề mặt trong vòng 0.5 giờ
Sơn lớp kế tiếp sau 2 giờ
Dụng cụ : Máy phun sơn, cọ quét hoặc rulo 
*3.Điều kiện thi công*

Tường phải được xử lý trước khi sơn
Tất cả các bề mặt được sơn phải sạch và khô.
Độ ẩm bề mặt dưới 16% khi đo bằng thiết bị kiểm tra hoặc bề mặt tường khô từ 21 đến 28 ngày trong điều kiện bình thường.
Tường không bám bụi, dầu mỡ, phải loại bỏ lớp sơn cũ bị bong tróc.
Nếu bề mặt được sơn bị rêu mốc phải diệt hết rêu mốc, khuấy đều trước khi sơn và đọc kỹ hướng dẫn trước khi sử dụng
*Hệ thống sơn đề nghị*

2 lớp bả tường ngoại thất.
1-2 lớp sơn lót ngoại thất.
2 lớp sơn phủ.
*Bảo quản:*

Bảo quản sơn nơi khô, mát.
Đặt thùng sơn ở vị trí thẳng đứng an toàn và đậy nắp chặt.
Dùng ngay sau khi mở nắp



Sơn ngoại thất cao cấp

*Quý đại lý/khách hàng có nhu cầu về sơn, liên hệ hotline 0961849219 hoặc truy cập website ecofive.com.vn để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ miễn phí 100%*
*—————————————————————–*
*MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ*
*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN SẢN XUẤT VÀ THƯƠNG MẠI ECO FIVE*
*NHÀ CUNG CẤP SƠN UY TÍN TRÊN THỊ TRƯỜNG*
*Địa chỉ trụ sở chính số 15, BT05, KĐT Pháp Vân – Tứ Hiệp – Hoàng Mai – Hà Nội*
*Hotline: 0961849219*
*Website:* *ecofive.com.vn*
*Fanpage:  **sonecofive*​


----------

